# realtime and bfs patches [SOLVED]

## noMaster

Hello everybody! What difference between realtime and bfs?And where it should use?Last edited by noMaster on Wed Mar 24, 2010 2:22 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## aCOSwt

bfs is a name. The name of a specific scheduler (The process which elects the thread that is to be run by the cpu)

realtime is a qualifier. It applies to some operating systems able to guarantee that some action will never take more that a given amount of time to be achieved and this irrespective of the cpu load. This by opposition to shared-time systems.

In a realtime system, of course the scheduler is important but not only. Drivers need to be specifically designed.

BTW, you need a RT scheduler to build an RT system. BFS is not per se (afaik) an RT scheduler and can operate under non RT systems.

BFS is to an RT system what a Ford V8 engine is to a Formula 1. You first need to give the engine to Cosworth and then... not forget about breaks, tires...   :Rolling Eyes: 

Where you should use RT ? Typically under any circumstance where time is critical. Process driving and supervision, Digital audio workstations... But remember that many drivers as available from the portage tree will not operate correctly.

=> Forget about this if you expect running typical desktop apps, standard databases, using proprietary video drivers...

BTW, BFS claims as designed for "make the most of lower spec machines"

----------

## noMaster

Thank you very much!   :Smile: 

----------

